# Melaneotania Bosemani 'Aytinjo' Paradise



## craigthor (28 May 2012)

Just a few quick pics...














































Craig


----------



## mvasingh (29 May 2012)

Very nice tank. Just to the right of the centre, there is a very large leaf plant towards the top...what is it?

Mike


----------



## craigthor (29 May 2012)

mvasingh said:
			
		

> Very nice tank. Just to the right of the centre, there is a very large leaf plant towards the top...what is it?
> 
> Mike



The lacy looking one is Apongeton Madagarensis, which is also the flower I took pictures of as well. Leaves are close to 32" long on this big guy.


----------



## somethingfishy (29 May 2012)

what a great looking tank .. would love to of seen the hardscape before planting as it looks really impressive.
i like the way the rocks work all the way up the right hand side of the tank.. you must be really chuffed.


----------



## craigthor (29 May 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> what a great looking tank .. would love to of seen the hardscape before planting as it looks really impressive.
> i like the way the rocks work all the way up the right hand side of the tank.. you must be really chuffed.



You can scroll throught my Photobucket for this tank here: http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t164 ... 1QQtppZZ28 

There are tons of pics from the build.

Craig


----------



## Ady34 (29 May 2012)

nice! great scape.


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 May 2012)

Very nice indeed and great choice of fish... really nice scape


----------



## dw1305 (29 May 2012)

Hi all,
I don't do aquascaping, but this is very nice. How have you found _A. madagascarensis_?, for a plant that is reputedly difficult to grow? you seem to have cracked it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mvasingh (29 May 2012)

Hi
Can you tell us more about your filtration, circulation and fertilizers?

MIKE


----------



## Stickleback (29 May 2012)

That is an awesome tank.   

You must be doing something wrong though because that plant is clearly flipping you off.


----------



## somethingfishy (29 May 2012)

Stickleback said:
			
		

> That is an awesome tank.
> 
> You must be doing something wrong though because that plant is clearly flipping you off.


    

Had a look at all your pics from the link... love it, cant wait to tackle a hard scape properly like that one day


----------



## craigthor (29 May 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I don't do aquascaping, but this is very nice. How have you found _A. madagascarensis_?, for a plant that is reputedly difficult to grow? you seem to have cracked it.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Pure luck on my end...


----------



## craigthor (29 May 2012)

mvasingh said:
			
		

> Hi
> Can you tell us more about your filtration, circulation and fertilizers?
> 
> MIKE



220g All Glass Reef Ready Tank 72x24x30 tall
Current Nova Extreme 12x39watt T5HO with a mix of Geisemann and ATI Bulbs
Hydor Koralia Deluxe Wavemaker with 4- Koralia 1s for movement
Custom Built 70g Acrylic Sump 48x18x18 with lots of toys built in
RootMedic Macro, Micro and CarboPlus dosing via a bubblemagus Dosing Pump
Custom built SS CO2 rig (Having another one built that is all brass to seap this one with)








































Craig


----------



## craigthor (29 May 2012)

Stickleback said:
			
		

> That is an awesome tank.
> 
> You must be doing something wrong though because that plant is clearly flipping you off.



 :silent:


----------



## Alastair (29 May 2012)

Awesome tank. I didn't realise the size of it until the picture was taken from a distance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (29 May 2012)

Absolutely great to see the heart of it underneath the cabinet. Looks like an awesome project!


----------



## craigthor (31 May 2012)

Some ok quality video... http://youtu.be/V7d9oSruyHI


----------



## craigthor (3 Jun 2012)

Some fresh pics and will have some video up in a couple of hours. Sorry forgot to shutoff the CO2 so you can see the micro bubbles in the pictures.





















































































Craig


----------

